
GitHub Is Down - grzm
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.githubstatus.com
======
TimWolla
see:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20499070](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20499070)
and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20498983](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20498983)

------
Seirdy
I never really understood why sites like GitHub use a "fun image" and quirky
message do display error codes. On the other hand, at least they bothered to
display a proper error code instead of some abomination like this[0].

[0]:
[https://twitter.com/cherrikissu/status/972524442600558594](https://twitter.com/cherrikissu/status/972524442600558594)

